# Spanish music



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm not sure if we have a thread dedicated to Spanish music. If we have , please tell me 

But so far let's start with Granados sung by Victoria de los Angeles






and "Andaluza" played by Granados


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

You can't get anything more Spanish then this :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2015)

Spain has as much variety, and as many different cultures, as any other country. Maybe more. Being surrounded by Africa and France and Switzerland and Italy. Being attractive to Syrians and Pakistanis and Russians, not to mention, it's a pretty interesting place altogether.

Here's a couple of Spanish composers whom I think have been mentioned before. If I weren't getting ready to head off to my Spanish class, I'd do a little more digging and come up with some lesser known folks. I did recently attend a festival here in Barcelona that featured a few interesting new Spanish composers. But maybe Silversurfer won't mind obliging. He knows a lot.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I've recently been really exploring Spanish music because I've been listening to Claudio Astronio's collection of 7 CDs worth of music by Antonio Cabezon.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

some guy said:


> Spain has as much variety, and as many different cultures, as any other country. Maybe more. Being surrounded by Africa and France and Switzerland and Italy. Being attractive to Syrians and Pakistanis and Russians, not to mention, it's a pretty interesting place altogether.
> 
> Here's a couple of Spanish composers whom I think have been mentioned before. If I weren't getting ready to head off to my Spanish class, I'd do a little more digging and come up with some lesser known folks. I did recently attend a festival here in Barcelona that featured a few interesting new Spanish composers. But maybe Silversurfer won't mind obliging. He knows a lot.


yeah, that's true Spain was and even now was and is influenced by various nations as well as cultures, let alone Arabic and Muslim's influence, etc which makes this country quite unique ....at least in that, in cultural background.

¡Saludos a todos en Barcelona  y que suerte con el español!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I found this one in my collection.

Alfredo Kraus ; Con el corazón :tiphat:


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

One of the most beautiful piano works ever, to me. Mompou's Musica callada


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Some of my favorite Spanish composers...(with the exception of D Scarlatti who worked for the Spanish royal family and was influenced by Spanish music, but was an Italian composer)

Sanz





Scarlatti





Albéniz









Falla





Rodrigo





López


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Domenico Scarlatti? 

From wiki:
"Scarlatti was an *Italian* composer who spent much of his life in the service of the Portuguese and Spanish royal families"

I really don't get why some people consider Scarlatti a Spanish composer, apart from the fact that he lived his final 28 years in Spain. 
Yes, in writing his keyboard sonatas he was influenced by the Spanish folk music (only for some of them), but their harmonic brilliance speaks Italian, and in his sacred music, his cantatas, his education and musical training, even in his (written) language he was 100% Italian. And he moved to Spain when he was already 44 years old.

Being myself Italian, I'm always a little upset :scold:when I see one of our "national glories" stolen by our dear Spanish friends. As much as an Austrian would be upset if someone consider Mozart an Italian composer (and Mozart was much more influenced by the music produced in Italy at that time than Scarlatti re. Spanish music...)


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Fernando Sor and Dionisio Aguado. Every guitar player know them.

They were contemporary, and once they met in Paris and became close friends. 
Sor wrote one of the most beautiful guitar duets to commemorate the friendship: Les Deux Amis


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

GioCar said:


> Domenico Scarlatti?
> 
> From wiki:
> "Scarlatti was an *Italian* composer who spent much of his life in the service of the Portuguese and Spanish royal families"
> ...


Well to be honest I don't really care if someone considers Scarlatti an Italian composer or Spanish. I just like his music, and as you mentioned there is some Spanish influence there. Since it clearly means a great deal to you - sure I'll acknowledge that he was an Italian composer - I've edited my previous post accordingly.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I appreciate this, sorry if I got a bit heated, it was not my intention...
You are not the only one, many people outside Italy consider Scarlatti a Spanish composer, so there should be a good reason and I'm honestly interested to know why.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

A favourite Spanish guitar concerto of mine, *Tomas Marco* (1942 - ): _Concierto del Agua_






Also available as a CD recording.
Tomas Marco: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomás_Marco
Has written a lot, including symphonies, many on youtube as well.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Granados and Albéniz are both very good.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Maybe Scarlatti was interested in Spanish folk music, I don't know. He sounds nothing like earlier or contemporary Spanish keyboard music to me - nothing like Cabanilles or Arauxo. At least not superficially - I'm not a great fan of Scarlatti so maybe I've missed something.

But he may have been an influence on _later_ Spanish music. On Soler for example.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

GioCar said:


> I appreciate this, sorry if I got a bit heated, it was not my intention...
> You are not the only one, many people outside Italy consider Scarlatti a Spanish composer, so there should be a good reason and I'm honestly interested to know why.


Well, I do think that most people loving classical music here in Spain would consider Scarlatti as Italian, too. I certainly do.

However, please note that when Scarlatti was born at Naples, this was a part of the Spanish Crown, as much as Madrid. And this had been the case for almost two hundred years... Of course, this changed when Scarlatti was close to 30 years old, but then he also spent his last 25 years living (and composing) in Madrid. In fact, my own home is near the place where he lived, and died, and every time I pass that street (Leganitos) I always look at the plaque:










So, yes, an Italian composer, living for a long time in Spain.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2015)

GioCar said:


> Being myself Italian, I'm always a little upset :scold:when I see one of our "national glories" stolen by our dear Spanish friends. As much as an Austrian would be upset if someone consider Mozart an Italian composer (and Mozart was much more influenced by the music produced in Italy at that time than Scarlatti re. Spanish music...)


A good example of the down side of nationalism--a thing that really hadn't gotten going in the lifetimes of either Scarlatti.

Even Mozart..., though that was the century in which nationalism became a thing. It takes awhile for any idea to get any sort of traction, though. Even Mozart would have missed the worst of it.

Someone born in Italy in recent times has a very different sense of "Italy" and of what it is to be Italian than anyone born in the 17th century, or earlier, who was born in a town in the geographical area now referred to as Italy.

Even though officially I am an expat, with no plans to move back to where I happened to be born (a place, by the way, that I did not choose),I understand the feeling. I would be upset if anyone called Kobe Bryant a Knick. And I hope I would be as gracious about having been upset about that as GloCar has been about the whole Italian thing!! (I'm guessing I'd be pretty awful, actually.)


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

tdc said:


> Some of my favorite Spanish composers...(with the exception of D Scarlatti who worked for the Spanish royal family and was influenced by Spanish music, but was an Italian composer)
> 
> Sanz
> 
> ...


de Falla: nice memories, a chance to listen to it once again

at the moment I'm listening to Sanz 

Lopez was new for me  but I think I'm lucky to listen to this music quite often in a natural environment and with some improvisations :lol:

Thanks for the great post, tdc!


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Let me share a couple of pieces from two of my favorite Spanish composers, and both active in my favorite genre, Opera:

"Gramática de lo indecible", by Elena Mendoza. 




Ms. Mendoza will premier in 2017 her second opera, "La ciudad de las mentiras", at Madrid's Teatro Real.

"Elogio del tránsito", by José-María Sánchez-Verdú. 




Mr. Verdú premiered a few years ago his opera "El viaje a Simorgh", at Teatro Real, too.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

It's interesting to notice that before 19th century there was no such country as Italy , but many kingdoms on a territory which is called Italy now, the same goes about Germany - until very late in 19th century there was no such a country as we know it now and each "Land" was governed by prince-elector or a duke, some parts belonged to other country's territory. Now we say Bach is a German composer or Beethoven, etc, but before they couldn't have identified themselves as Germans LOL . And even to think about Austria-Hungary Empire, Mahler would be then Bohemian composer  mm...I don't want to go into depth, and I understand we have to think of them as a representatives of one or another nation/country, because we have to "name" them somehow, for our own convenience I think...


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Ok, and composers in Scarlatti's time and earlier were very mobile, very "international." Nevertheless Scarlatti's music does seem to belong to a very distinctive Neapolitan style, which emphasises bravura and bold keyboard effects. Composers like Pasquini and Merulo and Mayone. Contrast Arauxo and Cabezon - for me the paradigm Spanish keyboard composers - whose music emphasises the interplay of voices and the art of imitation. 

Frescobaldi's the exception who proves the rule, as always


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2015)

de Falla's one of my earliest, too. Only for me, it was _El Amor Brujo._

_Noches en los jardines de España_ came later for me, too late to have the effect it could have had. Same thing happened with Bruckner. I "discovered" Bruckner (4th) at the same time as I "discovered" Bartok, which made me wish for a long time that I had heard Bruckner earlier, when I would have enjoyed him more. Then, as I listened to each "new" symphony, I discovered something embarrassing: every scherzo was familiar to me--I had heard every Bruckner symphony already before the "first" time I heard the 4th. Hah. I hadn't been ready for Bruckner, apparently. And I "got" him at the perfect time, Bartok notwithstanding.

Long story short, it's _Noches en los jardines de España_ for me. Now. Right now. Ahora.

(Barcelona sends its greetings to you, helenora. It said, if I recall, "Els meus millors desitjos per a l'estranger." Apparently Barcelona speaks Catalan when it's by itself. Plus it totally knows what your name means, too, which I did not expect.)


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

some guy said:


> de Falla's one of my earliest, too. Only for me, it was _El Amor Brujo._
> 
> _Noches en los jardines de España_ came later for me, too late to have the effect it could have had. Same thing happened with Bruckner. I "discovered" Bruckner (4th) at the same time as I "discovered" Bartok, which made me wish for a long time that I had heard Bruckner earlier, when I would have enjoyed him more. Then, as I listened to each "new" symphony, I discovered something embarrassing: every scherzo was familiar to me--I had heard every Bruckner symphony already before the "first" time I heard the 4th. Hah. I hadn't been ready for Bruckner, apparently. And I "got" him at the perfect time, Bartok notwithstanding.
> 
> ...


hm...I think I understand "too late to have the effect it could have had" . 
and yes, Barcelona is quite international , yet I hope they'll continue speaking Catalan, but remain being a part of Spain


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

helenora said:


> It's interesting to notice that before 19th century there was no such country as Italy , but many kingdoms on a territory which is called Italy now, the same goes about Germany - until very late in 19th century there was no such a country as we know it now and each "Land" was governed by prince-elector or a duke, some parts belonged to other country's territory. Now we say Bach is a German composer or Beethoven, etc, but before they couldn't have identified themselves as Germans LOL . And even to think about Austria-Hungary Empire, Mahler would be then Bohemian composer  mm...I don't want to go into depth, and I understand we have to think of them as a representatives of one or another nation/country, because we have to "name" them somehow, for our own convenience I think...


Ola helenora, this is correct from a political point of view, not from a cultural one. Italy (and Germany) existed well before the 19th century.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

GioCar said:


> Ola helenora, this is correct from a political point of view, not from a cultural one. Italy (and Germany) existed well before the 19th century.


quite. culture always unites, the same culture. even though different regions have unique culture and probably their own dialects or even languages, still they share a lot of similar things and not the last role plays mentality and mentality depends on the environment in which a person was brought up and basically it remains unchanged throughout an entire lifetime of a person. Thinking this way and speaking of composers it makes clear that a composer belongs to a nation where he was born and educated and the rest is ....just his "wanderings"-a life path


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Cristobal de Morales: 




Tomas Luis de Victoria:


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

The Spanish Mozart, Juan Crisostomo Arriga... Love the three string quartets.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Sebastian de Albero was a fascinating Spanish contemporary of Scarlatti, with a similar output involving sonatas, though of a more concentrated nature. He also wrote these keyboard works which are intended as a multiple mvt. Ricercar, Fugue, and Sonata. I love Albero's music because he is so rough around the edges, and often VERY harmonically quirky and daring, yet highly succinct.

This is a fun sonata in F major, but with fairly complex modulations:





Another fast one with a really funny "out there" vamp(modulation with a sequence, like Scarlatti does) in the 2nd half:





And a nice slower one in D major:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

clavichorder said:


> Sebastian de Albero was a fascinating Spanish contemporary of Scarlatti, with a similar output involving sonatas, though of a more concentrated nature. He also wrote these keyboard works which are intended as a multiple mvt. Ricercar, Fugue, and Sonata. I love Albero's music because he is so rough around the edges, and often VERY harmonically quirky and daring, yet highly succinct.
> 
> This is a fun sonata in F major, but with fairly complex modulations:
> 
> ...


New composer for me, thanks.

I found a recording by Joseph Payne (not recommended!) where they're described as for a "clavicordio." He plays a harpsichord. Does clavicordio mean harpsichord or clavichord? And then I found a rather interesting recording by Maria Teresa Chenlo played on a distinctive sounding thing called a "clave." What's a clave?

It's hard to imagine that Dominico Scarlatti and Sebastian de Albero didn't influence each other!


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> New composer for me, thanks.
> 
> I found a recording by Joseph Payne (not recommended!) where they're described as for a "clavicordio." He plays a harpsichord. Does clavicordio mean harpsichord or clavichord? And then I found a rather interesting recording by Maria Teresa Chenlo played on a distinctive sounding thing called a "clave." What's a clave?
> 
> It's hard to imagine that Dominico Scarlatti and Sebastian de Albero didn't influence each other!


in fact *clave* is another name of clavicémbalo, cémbalo, clavecín o clavicímbalo. and historically it was invented before clavichord ( clavichordio), therefore it's different.

http://www.gutenberg.org/files/39690/39690-h/39690-h.htm it's a nice reading about clavichord and harpsichord.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

joen_cph said:


> A favourite Spanish guitar concerto of mine, *Tomas Marco* (1942 - ): _Concierto del Agua_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superb! 
Thank you joen from Copenhagen as I understand . Wonderful works!


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Fugue Meister said:


> The Spanish Mozart, Juan Crisostomo Arriga... Love the three string quartets.


was listening to this one as well 



 and many more orchestra works.

But this Obertura of " Happy slaves" made me think of Huxley's "The brave New World" :lol: ....happy slaves...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​*Another Spanish Jewel from; Teresa Berganza .
This time with the Cello Octet Conjunto Ibérico *


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

*Asi Canté con Los Panchos Julito Rodriguez y Su Trio* (release year unknown, Dimsa)


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I've long worshipped at the shrines of Rodrigo (for his masterful Guitar Concerto, the _Aranjuez_) and De Falla (_Nights in the Gardens of Spain_), and of course there remains all of the wonderful solo guitar music that I cannot imagine living without. And though my record collection is steep with Spanish works (my Discogs database gives me 48 hits for De Falla and 27 for Joaquín Rodrigo, which includes quite a few works by both these masters, and 132 hits for "Spain" and 212 for "Spanish") and certainly includes familiar faux-Spanish pieces such as _Rapsodie Espagnole_ and _Boléro_ (Ravel) and _Symphonie Espagnole_ (Lalo), by French composers, and the ubiquitous _Capriccio Espagnol_ by the Russian Rimsky-Korsakov, I see quite a few less familiar Spanish voices, especially in "New Music" represented on my disc shelves, including Agustí Charles, Enrique Muñoz, Antonio Ruiz Pipó, Claudio Prieto, Tomás Marco, Jesús Rueda, Joaquim Homs and Daniel Fortea, among others. And though as a long-time guitar strummer I early learned that strumming a standard E Major chord, then moving up one fret with the same grip, and then two frets, will produce a Spanish-sounding riff, I never really grasped Spanish music until I heard a recording with poet-playwright Federico García Lorca, on piano!, accompanying legendary Argentinian folk singer La Argentinita (real name: Encarnación López Júlvez) on a collection of popular traditional Spanish songs, _Colección De Canciones Populares Españolas_, released on a vinyl LP record in 1989 and later, in 2001, on a Musical Heritage Society CD.

















Hearing that record, recorded 1931, revealed so many of the motifs I was familiar with in my favorite Spanish classical music, and I realized for the first time just how steeped in traditional folk song is the music of Spanish masters. Inescapably so, it seems. The "old tunes" resonate with vibrancy and life in so much of the music of De Falla, Rodrigo, Torroba, Tárrega, Sor ... that it is clear that Spanish composers share a common love and respect for the traditional music of their native land and use it shape the character of their own musical voices.

I recommend _Colección De Canciones Populares Españolas_ as essential listening for anyone interested in the music of Spain. It is a recording directly from the heart of that great nation, inescapably powerful and beautiful at the same time.


----------



## Wigmar (7 mo ago)

And


MoonlightSonata said:


> Granados and Albéniz are both very good.


And Dionisio Aguado (1784-1849) wrote many studies for the guitar, among them some very fine small ones,
'Eight studies for guitar', splendidly recorded by Segovia in Madrid August 1962,
lp 'Granada', Decca DL 710063🎼
And also, as the lp title indicates, is there to hear Albeniz' 'Granada' from 'Suite espanola'. Masterfully interpreted, Segovia at his very best


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Octavio Vazquez is a contemporary New York based Spanish-born composer whose music I enjoy. He holds fast to the laudable ambition of making direct emotional communication with his listeners. Vazquez's _MusicScapes_ suite was written in 2011 for photographer Katya Chilingiri's photography series by the same name. It was premiered at the Southampton Arts Festival to immediate public success. Structured in four short movements of contrasting character, the piece is one of the most approachable and readily appealing from Vazquez's distinguished output.


----------



## Wigmar (7 mo ago)

SONNET CLV said:


> I've long worshipped at the shrines of Rodrigo (for his masterful Guitar Concerto, the _Aranjuez_) and De Falla (_Nights in the Gardens of Spain_), and of course there remains all of the wonderful solo guitar music that I cannot imagine living without. And though my record collection is steep with Spanish works (my Discogs database gives me 48 hits for De Falla and 27 for Joaquín Rodrigo, which includes quite a few works by both these masters, and 132 hits for "Spain" and 212 for "Spanish") and certainly includes familiar faux-Spanish pieces such as _Rapsodie Espagnole_ and _Boléro_ (Ravel) and _Symphonie Espagnole_ (Lalo), by French composers, and the ubiquitous _Capriccio Espagnol_ by the Russian Rimsky-Korsakov, I see quite a few less familiar Spanish voices, especially in "New Music" represented on my disc shelves, including Agustí Charles, Enrique Muñoz, Antonio Ruiz Pipó, Claudio Prieto, Tomás Marco, Jesús Rueda, Joaquim Homs and Daniel Fortea, among others. And though as a long-time guitar strummer I early learned that strumming a standard E Major chord, then moving up one fret with the same grip, and then two frets, will produce a Spanish-sounding riff, I never really grasped Spanish music until I heard a recording with poet-playwright Federico García Lorca, on piano!, accompanying legendary Argentinian folk singer La Argentinita (real name: Encarnación López Júlvez) on a collection of popular traditional Spanish songs, _Colección De Canciones Populares Españolas_, released on a vinyl LP record in 1989 and later, in 2001, on a Musical Heritage Society CD.
> 
> View attachment 164473
> 
> ...


Is this cd still available?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

In reference to:
*Federico Garcia Lorca - La Argentinita – Colección De Canciones Populares Españolas*




Wigmar said:


> Is this cd still available?


Try a search (on Amazon, for instance) for "Lorca - Popular Spanish Songs" or "Lorca - La Argentinita - Colección De Canciones Populares Españolas". I believe you'll have success, for a reasonable fee.

I see, too, there are copies for sale through Discogs. You may find a better price here. My own copy is issued by the Musical Heritage Society, and there are currently no Discogs offerings for this particular issue, but the version issued on the Sonifolk label is currently for sale.


----------



## Wigmar (7 mo ago)

SONNET CLV said:


> In reference to:
> *Federico Garcia Lorca - La Argentinita – Colección De Canciones Populares Españolas*
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot! I have ordered this cd today, and I am looking forward to have it.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> In reference to:
> *Federico Garcia Lorca - La Argentinita – Colección De Canciones Populares Españolas*
> 
> 
> ...





Wigmar said:


> Thanks a lot! I have ordered this cd today, and I am looking forward to have it.


I hope you enjoy the disc as much as I have.
In another post somewhere I recall mentioning that I came to this music primarily from my literary interest in the work of poet/playwright Garcia Lorca, ordering the disc to hear the "writer's" musicianship, as he performs on piano on the disc. It is similar to how I came to admire other music with which Lorca is associated, for instance, the George Crumb piece "Ancient Voices of Children" which sets Lorca verses to music. Lorca is also set in Shostakovich's 14th Symphony, but I first encountered that work from pursuing my interest in Shostakovich rather than Lorca, whose presence in the piece came as somewhat of a surprise. In my opinion, Lorca's _Blood Wedding _(_Bodas de sangre_) remains one of the great theatrical works of the 20th century, a "tragedy" written just three years prior to Lorca's murder. Though generally presented as a tragedy, I read the play rather as an example of "the epic rhythm", closer to Homer, _Gilgamesh_, and _Beowulf_ than to _Oedipus Rex_, _Hamlet_, or _Death of a Salesman_. _Blood Wedding_ proves a very "musical" play, a feature of epic moreso than of tragedy.
The Lorca play has been set as an opera by Wolfgang Fortner, the piece titled _Bluthochzeit _in German, and is released on a Profil disc as Volume 12 of the Günter Wand Edition. Wand premiered the opera in 1957.
The point being -- Lorca, perhaps Spain's greatest 20th century literary master, is everywhere in music. Which make this *Colección De Canciones Populares Españolas* an especially "valuable" disc for anyone interested in Spanish music.
One side note -- John Millington Synge's one-act play titled _Riders to the Sea_ is generally presented as a tragedy, but again I read the work with an epic sensibility. One will find many similarities in the structural elements of the Lorca play and the Synge one-act. There is also a wonderful opera version of the Synge, by none less than Ralph Vaughn Williams.
In music, and in arts in general, way leads to way.


----------



## Wigmar (7 mo ago)

SONNET CLV said:


> I hope you enjoy the disc as much as I have.
> In another post somewhere I recall mentioning that I came to this music primarily from my literary interest in the work of poet/playwright Garcia Lorca, ordering the disc to hear the "writer's" musicianship, as he performs on piano on the disc. It is similar to how I came to admire other music with which Lorca is associated, for instance, the George Crumb piece "Ancient Voices of Children" which sets Lorca verses to music. Lorca is also set in Shostakovich's 14th Symphony, but I first encountered that work from pursuing my interest in Shostakovich rather than Lorca, whose presence in the piece came as somewhat of a surprise. In my opinion, Lorca's _Blood Wedding _(_Bodas de sangre_) remains one of the great theatrical works of the 20th century, a "tragedy" written just three years prior to Lorca's murder. Though generally presented as a tragedy, I read the play rather as an example of "the epic rhythm", closer to Homer, _Gilgamesh_, and _Beowulf_ than to _Oedipus Rex_, _Hamlet_, or _Death of a Salesman_. _Blood Wedding_ proves a very "musical" play, a feature of epic moreso than of tragedy.
> The Lorca play has been set as an opera by Wolfgang Fortner, the piece titled _Bluthochzeit _in German, and is released on a Profil disc as Volume 12 of the Günter Wand Edition. Wand premiered the opera in 1957.
> The point being -- Lorca, perhaps Spain's greatest 20th century literary master, is everywhere in music. Which make this *Colección De Canciones Populares Españolas* an especially "valuable" disc for anyone interested in Spanish music.
> ...


It will be interesting to hear the music on this cd, which I think will give me a more profound understanding of the spanish musical tradition and, of the essence of the spanish music. I think I will listen to the music of the many known spanish composers (Aguado, Murcia, Sor, Tarrega, Llobet, Torroba, Turina, Falla, Rodrigo) in a different way, being enriched by the music on this cd.
Also, I will be glad to hear how Lorca is playing the piano, also borne in mind that it is recorded in 1931.
During many years, I have listened spanish music, especially to guitar music by Aguado, Sor, Llobet, Tarrega and Torroba, performed by Segovia, as I have taken classical guitar lessons. Besides, more recently I have taken lessons in classical Lieder singing (Beethoven, Schubert). This cd will bring both song and the nature of spanish music 🎼


----------

